

Mark Coleran is a MovieOS designer - robin_reala
http://blog.coleran.com/category/portfolio/screendesign

======
bcl
Very cool! I've often wondered how they come up with the operating systems
they show in movies. On occasion it will look like the real thing, but often
it is something completely different.

Another cool site is the collection of screenshots that show nmap being used
in the movies, one being Bourne Ultimatum - <http://nmap.org/movies.html>

~~~
onewland
Not sure why this is voted down, it's relevant and adds some content.

I find it especially interesting that nmap was used in a porn movie of some
sort (at work, so I can't verify/see how graphic it is). I always assume that
porn is produced/created by meatheads with no expertise and a lot of money.

------
joblessjunkie
This villain is wanted for serial violation of suspension-of-disbelief. He is
delusional, and should be considered dangerous. If you see him, do not provoke
him or attempt to use his interfaces. Contact your local authorities.

------
hy3lxs
I'm gripped with the sudden urge to replace all my fonts and icons with
pixellated "led marquee" versions.

------
eob
Very cool. Apple of MS should hire him to make some skins!

